# When I plug my ethernet cable into my PC, my PC Crashes.



## Smerri (Mar 25, 2007)

For awhile, if I went to restart my PC with the ethernet cable (CAT5) plugged into my PC, and into the wall where the internet was coming from, my PC would crash after about ten seconds. Now, if I keep it unplugged, and wait to get to my desktop and plug it in, it also crashes. Does anyone what could be causing this/any fixes for it?

Thank You


----------



## Smerri (Mar 25, 2007)

Smerri said:


> For awhile, if I went to restart my PC with the ethernet cable (CAT5) plugged into my PC, and into the wall where the internet was coming from, my PC would crash after about ten seconds. Now, if I keep it unplugged, and wait to get to my desktop and plug it in, it also crashes. Does anyone what could be causing this/any fixes for it?
> 
> Thank You


Also, I just reformatted my PC, and this was a problem before and after my reformat.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may have a defective NIC, or perhaps bad drivers for the NIC.


----------



## Smerri (Mar 25, 2007)

johnwill said:


> You may have a defective NIC, or perhaps bad drivers for the NIC.


If it's an onboard NIC, how do I know which drivers I need for it?

If it's defective, do I need a new motherboard, or can I buy a PCI NIC Card?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's an on-board NIC, the drivers are on the support CD that came with the MB or system. You can also download them from the manufacturer.


----------



## Smerri (Mar 25, 2007)

Everything is working again. Thanks for the help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

